# What is this bit?



## fishlore (Oct 28, 2007)

What is the name of this bit and where can I buy one?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Camfer or bevel. Maybe 15 or 22.5 degrees. Your favorite router bit maker should build them and your favorite store should sell them.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

fishlore said:


> What is the name of this bit and where can I buy one?


The picture is too small to tell just what it is. If you could lay it on the table and take a close up of it, then maybe we could help. I don't think it is a chamfer or bevel though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

You may want to check out the links below, but it's hard to tell what the angle is //

Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com
MLCS chamfer router bits

Architectural Case/Molding Router Bits
#7896 E 2" 1/2" 1/2"
Molding Router Bits 2

==========


----------



## fishlore (Oct 28, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> The picture is too small to tell just what it is. If you could lay it on the table and take a close up of it, then maybe we could help. I don't think it is a chamfer or bevel though.


I can't take a picture of the bit because I don't have one. The picture comes from a French website and the bit is used to put a bevel edge on stock that is then assembled to make boxes or planters with polygon cross-sections.

One of the links so kindly posted in reply offers 22.5 degree bit. This slope would allow 8 pieces to be assembled into an octogon shape. I am interested in 12 piece 15 degree or 16 piece 11.3 degree bits. I'm not sure the bearing shown in the picture is critical for my purpose.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Multi-Sided Glue Joint Router Bits

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits

===========


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Multi-Sided Glue Joint Router Bits


Those would be for making birdsmouth joints instead of simple miters.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Drew

He said
" This slope would allow 8 pieces to be assembled into an octagon shape"

That's what neat about the bits, it's so simple and works every time..

Also from below
3 PC CYLINDER & CONE JOINERY ROUTER BIT SET 1/2" SHANK - eBay (item 380166154628 end time Oct-14-09 18:10:12 PDT)


=======


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

That's a chamfer bit and Freud offers many different angles:
Freud Tools - Chamfer Bits


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I know this is a little late as I was just reading different topics. I use a simple formula
Take 360 (full circle) divide by how many sides you want. That will give you the degrees needed for each joint. Divide that number by 2 which will give you the degrees for each side of the joint. That will give you the degree bit you need.
Ex: 360 divided by 8 sides = 45 degrees. divided by 2 = 22.5 bit needed.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

CMT have a few chamfers, however all are limited to 7/8" cutting length

CMT


----------

